
The Freedom of Fast Iterations: How Netflix Designs a Winning Web Site - brett
http://www.uie.com/articles/fast_iterations/
======
jwecker
You want a great example of this, look to the man who more or less invented
the principle- as I've used news.YC over the past couple of weeks it seems
every few days, as simple as the site is, very nice features keep popping up.
Nothing disruptive, nothing gaudy, just smooth and steady increase in value.
In fact, if you want a great example of a site that's responsive, that knows
how to grow a community, that knows how to fill itself with quality community
content, that does something people want and does it simply and well... Thanks
for leading what you preach.

------
brett
It's cool how even though there is a lot of noise surrounding advice about
startups a bunch of precepts have an air of unanimity. "Release early and
iterate" would be one of those.

~~~
danielha
Here's a blog post by Aaron Swartz: http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/rlrr

In there, he proposes that "release early, release often" works in open
source, but is less applicable to a wide public who are not expecting
something unpolished and incomplete. When you only get one chance to make an
impression, the unveiling might need a lot more consideration. Of course, then
your product might never even see the light of day because it's been tied up
for so long.

This is a different view from that in PG's essay, and it just shows the added
complexity in decision-making a startup must go through.

------
zaidf
I would have appreciated if the article covered few common pitfalls and how
NetFlix wrestles them when using the fast iteration cycle.

------
ced
Adding features is one thing, changing the app metaphor is another. I'd say
that the latter has to be right at launch.

